
Ask HN: Is there any way to stop constant cloudflare captchas? - ecp9
Title says it all, started a few weeks ago, I have to fill this things out every 20 minutes or so browsing the web.<p>Tried removing all plugins and switching browsers, still happening all the time. Anyone else going slowly insane being treated like a robot?
======
CaliforniaKarl
Just to confirm: Within the last few weeks, have you started using a VPN, or
TOR? Cloudflare is known to pop up captchas regularly for TOR users.

One other thing to check is, what is your computer—or other computers on your
network—doing? For example, if all your stuff is behind a NAT router, and one
device has been compromised, then Cloudflare may be treating your public IP as
a problematic one.

Or, if your public IP is assigned by DHCP, maybe you got a problematic IP
issued to you.

It's kindof hard to tell, as (as far as I know) Cloudflare doesn't provide a
way to look up the status of an individual IP address (compared to how, say,
Spamhaus).

